# Toms peptides, 5ml???



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Before I try does anyone know if you can get 5ml of bac water in the toms containers please?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you cant get 5ml of fluid in any peptide vial from any site/source just use less fluid


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

2ml is fine and all you need


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

richyd said:


> Before I try does anyone know if you can get 5ml of bac water in the toms containers please?


Why would you need to?

Using less water is better for your purposes anyhow,the peps prefere less.....


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

They can fit 3ml.

I'm guessing his trying to make the maths easier. 5ml for 5mg. I either use 2ml and jab 2 ticks (100mcg) or 3ml and jab 3 ticks.


----------



## richyd (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol sorry lads how thick am I!!! For some reason I got it in my head I needed to use 5ml for the ghrp. Just re read and both are 2ml, happy days, good to go now cheers.


----------

